# Anabolic Innovations wants 3 people to log on a complete cycle.



## workingatit43 (Sep 13, 2008)

*ANABOLIC INNOVATIONS AT SUMUSCLE*​

*We are going to supply three loggers with two tubs of Cycle Support and one bottle of POST Cycle Support. We will also be giving out one bottle of each of the following: CEL H-Drol, RPN Havoc, & IBE Epistane.

The loggers that are chosen are allowed to use ANY products of their choice that they feel are appropriate for their cycle (this includes pre, during and post cycle).



By now I'm sure you're wondering what you have to do to enter, right? Simply make a post with the following information:

Age:
Height:
Weight:
Cycle History & the date you finished your last cycle:
Lifting Routine (doesn't need to be extremely in depth):
Goals for THIS cycle and how you plan to achieve them:

Here's the hard part. We want to see your COMPLETE proposed cycle. This includes ANY & ALL support supps, "PHs", and post cycle products that will be used. The more detailed, the better, and you better believe that dosing qualifies as detailed 



Again, keep in mind that we are not limiting you to any products that you may or may not use. 
Just be sure to list everything in your application! 

The deadline to enter an application is Thursday, September 25th, @ 5 PM EST. Qualified entrants will be considered as those that follow the above rules, are 21 or older, are able to start a log within one week of receiving the products & have and be a U.S. resident.*


----------



## Amino89 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, awesome opportunity good luck everyone that applies.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 14, 2008)

Man...it's too bad that I am only 19 yrs and no clue on how to dose pro hormones


----------



## diablomex (Sep 14, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> *ANABOLIC INNOVATIONS AT SUMUSCLE*​
> 
> *We are going to supply three loggers with two tubs of Cycle Support and one bottle of POST Cycle Support. We will also be giving out one bottle of each of the following: CEL H-Drol, RPN Havoc, & IBE Epistane.
> 
> ...



32
5'10
260
ive done a couple of cycle both prohormones and gear, my last cycle ended this last june of 08
i lift 4 or more times a week depending of how things go at work.my lifting routine consist of;
chest/tri
legs
shoulders/traps
back/arms

working for mass and strength
i would like to try your  pre , on , and post cycle products.and whatever else you want me to try


----------



## ZECH (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn guys.....I figure you all would be all over this. This is an awesome opportunity! SBMuscle and AI. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## egodog48 (Sep 14, 2008)

The Get the Mass Back Mass Stack
I know I'm fairly new to this forum, so I don't expect to be picked.  I have been around other forums for awhile though, and you can count I will give a good log.  I will update at least four times a week.  My goals are stated below.  Ultimate goal is to get my PR's back, but legs will be a way off as I will need to stick to high rep low weight for a bit longer.  Everything else will be lifted a one heavy compound exercise (PL style) followed by high rep (BB style) lifting to fill the muscles with blood.  The proposed idea is that the PL style will shock the body's nervuos system and the BB style will compliment this by furthur breaking down the muscles and filling them with blood. The ultimate goal is to get to 275 pounds and compete in RAW PL.

Age:26
Height:5'11
Weight:242
History & the date you finished your last cycle: Its been about 2.5 months now
Lifting Routine: chest/tris, back/bi's. shoulders/traps/etc, legs/arms
Goals:Gain back the weight and strength ACL surgery.  I have about 15 pounds to go.

I have ran about every ph out there past and present.  i am a mass junky so I don't really go for the lean gain stuff.  I want size.  My proposed cycle is as followed....

It will be a 6-8 week cycle of
Mass tabs-32 days worth
Bold200 ran at a TBD dose
Methyl XT for the remaining time I am running bold
Cycle support
Vasocharge/NOX3
Hemodraulix
Various protein shakes
Creatine (probably will be orotine)
Policosanol
Anabolic Edge (will not run if asked since it could be a conflict of interest)

That should be it.....Anything else will be determined when/if I get picked.  I plan on consuming anything in sight but will make sure my protein intake will be close to 350-400 grams per day. I think thats all the info needed.  I hope I get picked cause the only thing keeping me from running a cycle now is the fact that I don't have the money to buy supporting supps, everything else I have on hand.


----------



## zombul (Sep 15, 2008)

Great oppurtunity guys.


----------



## egodog48 (Sep 15, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> The Get the Mass Back Mass Stack
> I know I'm fairly new to this forum, so I don't expect to be picked.  I have been around other forums for awhile though, and you can count I will give a good log.  I will update at least four times a week.  My goals are stated below.  Ultimate goal is to get my PR's back, but legs will be a way off as I will need to stick to high rep low weight for a bit longer.  Everything else will be lifted a one heavy compound exercise (PL style) followed by high rep (BB style) lifting to fill the muscles with blood.  The proposed idea is that the PL style will shock the body's nervuos system and the BB style will compliment this by furthur breaking down the muscles and filling them with blood. The ultimate goal is to get to 275 pounds and compete in RAW PL.
> 
> Age:26
> ...


----------



## Amino89 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice apps, keep em' coming guys.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 15, 2008)

*Age*: 34 
*Height*: 5’10”
*Weight*: 218 lbs
*Previous Cycle Experience*:
    Three cycles of Legal Gear Methyl 1-Alpha with PCT
*Last Cycle Finished*: November 2006

Current Proposed Cycle:
*Weeks 1-4*:
_H-Drol _: 50 mg a day (split A.M./P.M)
_Cycle Support_: 2 servings a day (split A.M./ P.M.)
_Fish Oil _: 6 caps a day

*Weeks 5 & 6*:
_Havoc_:  40 mg a day (split A.M./P.M)
_Cycle Support_: 2 servings a day (split A.M./ P.M.)
_Fish Oil _: 6 caps a day

*Weeks 7 – 10*:
_Post Cycle Support_: 4 a day (split A.M./P.M.)
_6-OXO_: 2 a day P.M.
_Nolva_: 40/40/20/20
_Fish Oil _: 6 caps a day

*Weeks 11 & 12*:
_Nolva_: 20/20 (if needed)
_Fish Oil _: 6 caps a day

Main goal is recomposition, secondary hypertrophy.
Train 4 –5 days a week, consume approximately 3000 calories a day, (350 - 400g protein).
Focus on compound exercises alternating intensity between power and hypertrophy.
For example, one week train heavy 5 x 5, next week 3 x 10.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 15, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> *Age*: 34
> *Height*: 5â??????10â???
> *Weight*: 218 lbs
> *Previous Cycle Experience*:
> ...



Nice App bro.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 18, 2008)

Bump to judge intrest


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 18, 2008)

heh, I could plan out another one just for the hell of it.....


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 18, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> heh, I could plan out another one just for the hell of it.....




Sure why not


----------



## egodog48 (Sep 19, 2008)

All these lurkers and this is all the apps you get?!!!  This is an amazing opportunity, but thats okay, it makes my chances much better


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 19, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> All these lurkers and this is all the apps you get?!!!  This is an amazing opportunity, but thats okay, it makes my chances much better



Yes very disapointed. I guess no one wants free stuff


----------



## angel77 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Give ME a shot! I'll log it all!*

I'm 6'1" tall
  195 lbs. 

  I have finished a cycle of LG Sciences products and have been patiently saving for a cycle of my FIRST TRUE cycle with Epistane at the start of October. I already have the Epistane, Ergopharm 6xo, and Tamoxifene Citrate. Your product was the only one I haven't picked up because it's one of the most expensive of a cycle. I planned on Pre-Loading the AI Cycle Suppt and taking completely through cycle but would have had to scrimp on it due to fundage. I would have purchased just one and picked up the AI Post Cycle Support for PCT. This just seems like a perfect opportunity for me to complete a full blown full cycle and put the product to the test. I'll supply pictures of progress and log daily of intake and workouts. 
  Listen. lifting has been very motivational for me. I am 31 years old and have 3 children. I work 2 jobs and bust my ass. I've lifted consistently for a year and went from 175 to 195 over the course of it. I use to be a cardio guy and run like hell but my back can't quite handle all the impact. I had to cut back and lifting has been the only thing that has given me that rush I got when running. The bottom line is that since I've given up partying to take care of myself has made me feel like a new person and I love the way I feel. This change in my life was needed and I feel like a better father because of it. 
   I'd be honored to try the product. Cheers, Adrien (from Michigan)

My plan
3500 calories a day
(WEEK1)Pre-Load
AI Cycle Support 2 scoops a day 1 am 1 pm (7 dAYS)
(WEEKS 2-5)
Epistane 20/30/40/40
AI Cycle Suppt  same as above
Fish Oil 3x1000mg daily
(WEEK 6-9) PCT
Nolva 20/20/10/10
AI Cycle Suppt. (same as above)
AI Post Cycle Suppt
Fish Oil 3x1000mg
Erogpharm 6xo (WEEKS 8-9) 6 per day weeks 8-9

Of course tons of high quality Protein. Eggs, Cottage Chees, Chicken, Pork Tenderloin. Lean Beef, Grren Veggies, Shakes, you name it!!


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 19, 2008)

angel77 said:


> I'm 6'1" tall
> 195 lbs.
> 
> I have finished a cycle of LG Sciences products and have been patiently saving for a cycle of my FIRST TRUE cycle with Epistane at the start of October. I already have the Epistane, Ergopharm 6xo, and Tamoxifene Citrate. Your product was the only one I haven't picked up because it's one of the most expensive of a cycle. I planned on Pre-Loading the AI Cycle Suppt and taking completely through cycle but would have had to scrimp on it due to fundage. I would have purchased just one and picked up the AI Post Cycle Support for PCT. This just seems like a perfect opportunity for me to complete a full blown full cycle and put the product to the test. I'll supply pictures of progress and log daily of intake and workouts.
> ...



You make a good case for yourself


----------



## angel77 (Sep 19, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> You make a good case for yourself



I felt like I had to enter my routine so I updated it. This will be the difference on whether I start my cycle in October or not until X-Mas


----------



## Bajaboy (Sep 19, 2008)

i just ordered two tubs of CS but if you want me to log my ax SD cycle for you guys i could always use more 

Age: 21
Height: 5'10
Weight: 174

Cycle History & the date you finished your last cycle: 4 Week CEL hdrol at 50mg ending july 20th 2008
Lifting Routine: Current
Sat- cardio/lower back
Sun- bi/tri low inten cardio
mon- chest
tues-legs
wed-back
thurs-shoulders tri/bi
fri-off

Goals for THIS cycle and how you plan to achieve them: MASS. I have always lacked size in my arms and i am sick of it. I Will blow up off this cycle. I havent had time to plan my diet but i will very clean and using whey when i cant get the protien i need out of wholefood (during class ets)

Here's the hard part. We want to see your COMPLETE proposed cycle. This includes ANY & ALL support supps, "PHs", and post cycle products that will be used. The more detailed, the better, and you better believe that dosing qualifies as detailed

On Cycle:
-Anabolic Xtreme Superdrol 
-AI Cycle Support
-Anaimal pak
PCT:
-Nolva 10mg tabs
-Ergo 6oxo
-Blue up
-Lean xtreme

Cycle
W1- proload MT/hawthorn at 500mg each
W2- 10mg SD + CS
W3- 20mg SD + CS
W4- 20mg SD + CS + 6oxo at one cap every other night
      May run for another week at 20mg IF i'm feelin good. (6oxo would be  bridged on last week)

W5- Nolva 20mg, 6oxo 2cap, blue up 2 cap
W6- Nolva 10mg, 6oxo 3cap, blue up 2 cap
W7- Nolve 10mg, 6oxo 2cap, Blue up 2 cap, Lean X
W8- 6oxo 1 cap, blue up 2cap, Lean x-till gone. 

If i run 4weeks of SD ill add another week in my pct running nolve at 10mg. Adjusting acordingly. 

I WILL Sub in PCS with blue up if chosen. 

Want to start preloading this week either with my CS or yours, so if you guys are interested let me know. Thanks!


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 20, 2008)

Bajaboy said:


> i just ordered two tubs of CS but if you want me to log my ax SD cycle for you guys i could always use more
> 
> Age: 21
> Height: 5'10
> ...




We are giving the winners a free bottle of Epi or Havoc or h-drol and would prefer that it be used as part of the cycle.


----------



## Bajaboy (Sep 20, 2008)

oh ok my bad i thought you mant ANY products could be used ha


----------



## egodog48 (Sep 20, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> We are giving the winners a free bottle of Epi or Havoc or h-drol and would prefer that it be used as part of the cycle.



Oh, in that case, I would replace the Methyl XT with the Hdrol since I have some laying around here as well.  Everthing else I would keep the same unless I hear better recommendations....Also, for those newbies lurking, do NOT attempt to make a cycle based off of mine, it is possible your liver would shut down


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 23, 2008)

O.K., just for the hell of it.
Here's a proposed H-Drol only cycle. Same basic set up as the other one.


*Age*: 34 
*Height*: 5' 10"
*Weight*: 218 lbs
*Previous Cycle Experience*:
    Three cycles of Legal Gear Methyl 1-Alpha with PCT
*Last Cycle Finished*: November 2006

Current Proposed Cycle:

*Weeks 1-2*:
_H-Drol _: 50 mg a day (split A.M./P.M)
_Cycle Support_: 2 servings a day (split A.M./ P.M.)
_Fish Oil _: 6 caps a day

*Weeks 2-4*:
_H-Drol_:  75 mg a day (split A.M./P.M)
_Cycle Support_: 2 servings a day (split A.M./ P.M.)
_Fish Oil _: 6 caps a day

(possibly run H-Drol at 100mg a day for a 5th week, depending on how I'm feeling.)

*Weeks 5-8*:
_Post Cycle Support_: 4 a day (split A.M./P.M.)
_6-OXO_: 2 a day P.M.
_Nolva_: 40/40/20/20 (if needed)
_Fish Oil _: 6 caps a day
_Creatine Monohydrate_: 10g daily


Main goal is recomposition, secondary hypertrophy.
Train 4 - 5 days a week, consume approximately 3000 calories a day, (350 - 400g protein).
Focus on compound exercises alternating intensity between power and hypertrophy.
For example, one week train heavy 5 x 5, next week 3 x 10.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 23, 2008)

just a quick question to make sure I'm reading this right:


> We will also be giving out one bottle of each of the following: CEL H-Drol, RPN Havoc, & IBE Epistane



you're not giving each 'winner' a bottle of each right? 
one guy gets havoc, one gets epistane, one gets h-drol correct?
or is each 'winner' getting all three products?
I just re read it and the wording seemed like it could go both ways, so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 23, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> just a quick question to make sure I'm reading this right:
> 
> 
> you're not giving each 'winner' a bottle of each right?
> ...




Each winner will get to make a choice of the 3 of them. All 3 could pick Havoc if they liked to.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 23, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Each winner will get to make a choice of the 3 of them. All 3 could pick Havoc if they liked to.



cool, thanks for the info bro


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 23, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> cool, thanks for the info bro



Any time bro


----------



## angel77 (Sep 24, 2008)

*I'm So Ready For This!!*

Come On! I Need This Guys!! I Hope To Get Good News Tomorrow!!


----------



## bcute4u (Sep 24, 2008)

Age: 37
Height: 5â??????9â???
Weight: 180 lbs
Previous Cycle Experience: None

I was a bodybuilder back in the early 90's. I did use a lot of steroids but due to lack of PCT lost all my gains. I want to get back into putting good muscle and will be really happy to try your products. I have been checking many forums and everyone has only good things to say about anabolic innovations.

My current Supps are:
AlltheWhey WPI after workout in the morning.
ON 100% protein in the afternoon.
Syntrax Matrix OR EAS with milk before bedtime.
Fish oil 1200 MG per day.
1 kirkland multi vit.
BCAA pre workout 10 grams
10 MG of creapure creatine (I will eliminate the when on the cycle).

I eat a lot of lean ham, chicken, fish, eggs, cottage cheese, nuts everyday.

Workout - 
5 or 6 days a week. 1 bodypart per day. Abs everyday.

Current Proposed Cycle:
Pre load cycle support 2 scoops for 7 days.


Week 1 : 
Epistane 10 mg
Cycle Support: 2 servings a day (split A.M./ P.M.)

Week 2 : 
Epistane 20 mg
Cycle Support: 2 servings a day (split A.M./ P.M.)

Week 3 : 
Epistane 20 mg
Cycle Support: 2 servings a day (split A.M./ P.M.)

Week 4 : 
Epistane 30 mg
Cycle Support: 2 servings a day (split A.M./ P.M.)

Week 5 : 
40 mg (Tamoxifen citrate)
Post Cycle Support: 4 a day (split A.M./P.M.)
Creatine 10 MG

Week 6 : 
40 mg (Tamoxifen citrate)
Post Cycle Support: 4 a day (split A.M./P.M.)
Creatine 10 MG

Week 7 : 
20 mg (Tamoxifen citrate)
Post Cycle Support: 4 a day (split A.M./P.M.)
Creatine 10 MG

Week 8 : 
20 mg (Tamoxifen citrate)
Post Cycle Support: 4 a day (split A.M./P.M.)
Creatine 10 MG

Again I repeat that I will be continuing all my current supps except creatine which I will use during PCT and after.
I would appreciate an opportunity to try the cycle out.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 26, 2008)

Winners are

Egodog48

Angel77

Lucifuge

Please pm me with shipping info and what product you want h-drol or Havoc or Epi.


----------



## egodog48 (Sep 27, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Winners are
> 
> Egodog48
> 
> ...



YES!!!!  This is an awesome opportunity.  I'll get you that stuff tomorrow cause Im getting ready to crash right now.  Im glad more people didnt apply, but I wont let you guys down for sure!

I'll see if I cant get some good pics up too.


----------



## angel77 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Thank You!!*

I'll make you all proud. I'm gonna bust my ass.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 27, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> YES!!!!  This is an awesome opportunity.  I'll get you that stuff tomorrow cause Im getting ready to crash right now.  Im glad more people didnt apply, but I wont let you guys down for sure!
> 
> I'll see if I cant get some good pics up too.



Sounds good bro


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 27, 2008)

angel77 said:


> I'll make you all proud. I'm gonna bust my ass.




Busting ass=results on cycle give it hell bro


----------



## egodog48 (Sep 27, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Busting ass=results on cycle give it hell bro



good thing you said that, I was gunna take it easy


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 27, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> good thing you said that, I was gunna take it easy


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 27, 2008)

holy crap!
woo-hoo!


----------



## Amino89 (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats guys!


----------



## angel77 (Sep 28, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Congrats guys!



thank you very much.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 29, 2008)

If you guys have questions, please ask!


----------



## CG (Sep 30, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Winners are
> 
> Egodog48
> 
> ...



congrats and good luck guys, i've been watching and this shit has piqued my interest, i will def be watching this for a while


----------



## CROWLER (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in getting the winners their items for this promo.

We are just waiting on the order from SB Muscle.  They said they are running a bit behind because of the Olympia.   We will be doing a GREAT co-promo with SB Muscle on a Havoc/Cycle Support/POST Cycle Support.

Meaning a GREAT price on these three 

Will update as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 2, 2008)

CROWLER said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting the winners their items for this promo.
> 
> We are just waiting on the order from SB Muscle.  They said they are running a bit behind because of the Olympia.   We will be doing a GREAT co-promo with SB Muscle on a Havoc/Cycle Support/POST Cycle Support.
> 
> ...



THANKS ALOT, i'LL BE WAITING FOR THE UPDATE AS PATIENTLY AS POSSIBLE. I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE STUFF.


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 2, 2008)

I cant wait either!!! I'm gunna get HUGE!!!


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 2, 2008)

CROWLER said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting the winners their items for this promo.
> 
> We are just waiting on the order from SB Muscle.  They said they are running a bit behind because of the Olympia.   We will be doing a GREAT co-promo with SB Muscle on a Havoc/Cycle Support/POST Cycle Support.
> 
> ...



Not a problem Bro,
Just gives me more time to 'prepare' so to speak.
Looking forward to the cycle.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 2, 2008)

And I cannot wait to see all of your great logs


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been pre loading supports for a week now, so I _should_ be ready to roll in a week. Still got a couple things on order, but they'll be here before I need 'em


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 2, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> I've been pre loading supports for a week now, so I _should_ be ready to roll in a week. Still got a couple things on order, but they'll be here before I need 'em




Sounds good bro.


----------

